# what can you breed in a reef tank?



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Was just wondering. So far everything that there is 2 of in the tank has made babies..lol. copeopods and snails and corals any way haha! Oince upon a time i was great at this, all i had to do was put two of something in a tank and feed it hi protein diet and BLAAM! Babies! LOL! I have had great success with many ciclids, goldfish,koi,and betas, as well as recently my own children! Should be a1st time grandfather in the next 8 weeks or so wish me luck on that one ROFL! I have some mexican snail babies on the reef, and all the tiny stuff too repopulates itself. Had a couple o cleaner shrimp that were covered in eggs but after about a year and a half or so they both died within days of each other. So as it sits now i need more alge eating stuff it looks like most of the snails burrow in the sand or are just gone. Think they died when the population of tiny starfish came into the picture as hitchhikers on something or other. Now they are all over the tank but everyone says they are harmless and add to the biodiversity of the reef. Its those dang spaghetti worms..red and orange that i dont like so much MAN those little guys poop alot! Just need to get something that eats them to do a little.population controll i think lol. Something to breed thats not TOO much trouble would be fun again i am thinking. Thanks!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 11, 2010)

Clownfish. If you look in to it a bit more, you'll see how easy it is.


----------

